# Wie erstelle Ich solche Grafiken



## kasal (19. November 2006)

Hallo Freunde!

Kennt jemand ein Programm mit dem Ich solche Grafiken, z.B. für Webseiten etc.
erstellen kann, also die Farblichen übergänge etc.?


lg,
kasal


----------



## Julian Maicher (19. November 2006)

Ist mit Photoshop ziemlich einfach zu realisieren. Ältere Versionen bekommst du mittlerweile hinterhergeworfen ..
Ansonsten kriege ich sowas mit Gimp unter Linux auch hin ..


----------



## kasal (19. November 2006)

Hi!

Gibt es da Tutorials etc?
Bin da noch recht neu auf dem gebiet  


lg,
kasal


----------



## Julian Maicher (19. November 2006)

Wie man Farbverläufe mit PS macht, sieht du z.B. hier http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/basics_gradients.php

Der Rest ist keine große Kunst .. einfach mal ein bisschen rumprobieren!

Bei google findest du mit Sicherheit auch noch weitere Tutorials .. 
Stichwörter: Farbverlauf, 3d Effekt, Photoshop, tutorial


----------



## josDesign (22. November 2006)

Die Photoshophilfe reicht für die Erklärung von Veräufen schon aus.

Beim Auswählen von Verläufen klick mal in den angezeigten Verlauf in der Verlaufs-Werkzeugpalette (oben, horizontal). Du kannst dann sofort den Verlauf bearbeiten..

Habe gerade eine Grafik nachgemacht! 

Ein Video-Tutorial! 
_(Hab etwa nachdenken müssen weil ich eigentlich vieles über Tastenkürzel erreiche, deshalb manchesmal die Verzögerung )_


----------

